# Driving in Morocco



## rp272 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am considering taking my motorhome to Morocco for the first time. I have been given conflicting advice regarding special preparation of the van for dessert conditions. Most of the advice comes from people who have: 
a) not got a motorhome and 
b) have never been to Morocco

I drove in desert conditions in USA but did not worry because it was a hired RV.

What would you experts suggest


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Morocco*

There is another Forum that's a Fact!

There is a massive thread on Morroco as a great number of their following are just coming to the end of a 4/6 week tour,should give invaluable information.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

We did Morocco for 6 weeks last year for the first time and serviced the vehicle before and directly after the trip.
There was nothing untoward in the state of the filters to suggest that I had been anywhere other than normal. There was, and popular comments confirmed this, plenty of sand in the lockers, garage etc.
My only gripe was the pretty dreadful state of the road surfaces which entailed a certain amount of screwing various bits and pieces back together after shaking loose.
Others on the same trip had no problems and opined that the roads were no worse than elsewhere, I disagreed.
Nothing to worry about in my book, just take it easy.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We've just got back from a 3 month tour of Morocco covering nearly 5,000 miles. We encountered no mechanical problems. We had the van serviced just before we left & as a safety measure carried a spare air filter, spare wheel.

We travelled with 5 other motorhomers & although some of the roads were poor - nothing as bad as a potholes here in Sheffield.

We did have to have a wheel bearing replaced on our way back through Spain though.

We did take a makeshift cover to put over the engine in the case of a sandstorm but didn't need it although I think the stronger winds are in April.

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

travelsRus said:


> We've just got back from a 3 month tour of Morocco covering nearly 5,000 miles. We encountered no mechanical problems. We had the van serviced just before we left & as a safety measure carried a spare air filter, spare wheel.
> 
> We travelled with 5 other motorhomers & although some of the roads were poor - nothing as bad as a potholes here in Sheffield.
> 
> ...


We were on the same trip as Chris and echo her comments. Other than normal oil, water and tyre checks we did nothing to our van. We carried an extra air filter and a spare tyre. I had the front tyres replace before we left the uk as although the old ones still had 3mm of tread, they would not have lasted the trip.

I have mirrorguards on the side mirrors. This was just as well, as an oncoming, speeding motorhome took more than his fair share of the road. He had no guards on his mirror. It disintegrated. Mine is ok. He didn't stop or even pause.

Some roads rattle the van, but in general the roads aren't too bad, just narrow on occasion. Speed limits are also lower than in europe, signs mostly in Arabic. Stop signs have the same shape as here - eight-sided.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I don't know if this would be any use to you http://www.volvoxc.com/forums/showthread.php?25307-Overland-2013-14-to-Morocco&p=168129#post168129 Its a blog of a car and caravan second journey to Morocco. Lots of photos (too many!)

David


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Currently in our 8th week in Morocco and it's our second visit.
Just make sure your van is in decent condition , recently serviced, no special requirements in our experience. 
However. Do pay special attention to tyres.
Morocco is tough on tyres due to potholes, rough surfaces and the roads where the Tarmac is only wide enough for one vehicle so when meeting someone coming in the opposite direction you have to put one set of wheels on the gravel shoulder. Check the age of your tyres, if more than 5 years old consider replacing. If more than 7 years old SERIOUSLY consider replacing.
I wouldn't travel to Morocco without a spare wheel. If your MH does not have one, invest in one before you go. 
You don't want to be stuck up some narrow mountain pass with a burst tyre, and no spare.
On our current trip which started out with 12 other vans 2 of the group have had blow outs. But we are all having FUN!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Totally agree with makems. Most manufacturers of vehicles do give more specific maintenance instructions for dusty conditions. I doubt if a short term visit will need any additional precautions as long as you have had a recent service.

Tyres don't last long under arduous conditions. This is probably the area to concentrate on. You will probably be running near your max. weight.

After spending several years in the Middle East and Africa, tyres were the biggest problem. A spare is essential, if you were in a car or pickup, I would have said take 2.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As above.. I Am one one of 17 vans that all crossed over in early January.. See our trip on the other forum.. Our second trip.
Our little group encountered a blowout but luckily had a spare wheel and we go a new tyre at next big town. I have carried a spare fuel filter on these 2 trips but fuel has been good and no known problems..
We had a sandstorm at Erg Chebbie that lasted a day and kept us in our vans, for interest we examined air filters on 3 vans and all were clean...

Forget the "armchair" experts who have not been, go and do it..
We are now back in Spain after 6 fantastic weeks...


----------

